# Carpentry and Vaping



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Hi All
Any vapers here into Carpentry?
I love me some woodworking and I found vaping can't ignite dust as the stinkies did...


----------



## Genosmate (15/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All
> Any vapers here into Carpentry?
> I love me some woodworking and I found vaping can't ignite dust as the stinkies did...


Yep I did an apprenticeship as a Carpenter and Joiner.


----------



## Khan83 (15/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All
> Any vapers here into Carpentry?
> I love me some woodworking and I found vaping can't ignite dust as the stinkies did...


I love wood-tinkering(hobby). Table saw & a router are in the works so the vape budgets been taking a back seat for for while now.

Sadly my woodworking adventures are confined to household items & the little knowledge I have is from websites & youtube. Wish we had hobby workshops like they do up state-side

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Khan83 said:


> I love wood-tinkering(hobby). Table saw & a router are in the works so the vape budgets been taking a back seat for for while now.
> 
> Sadly my woodworking adventures are confined to household items & the little knowledge I have is from websites & youtube. Wish we had hobby workshops like they do up state-side


So True man! Would love a good wood workshop to attend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

I love working with anything! Steel, wood, boobs, what ever! LMAO!!!

More to the point, yes, woodworking is one thing I thoroughly enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RiaanRed (16/5/16)

Lol sound like we have a lot in boobs, i mean commen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (16/5/16)

I made so wooden atty stands. Does that also count

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

wiesbang said:


> I made so wooden atty stands. Does that also count



As long as it's from wood, it definitely counts!!! LOLOLOLOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## playa4life (20/4/17)

I got wood... Does that count?


----------



## Raindance (20/4/17)

Guys! Were trying to attract the ladies, not send them running for the hills or come at us with their torches and pitchforks! Lol.
Torches and pitchforks.... Mmmmm.

Sorry I'll shut up now.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

so when are you guys going to post pics of your work


----------



## Resistance (2/1/18)

@RiaanRed theres anspot in paarden island that has workshops on a regular basis.cant remember their name but will get it I'f you interested.


----------

